

Bigger Tweets than Twitter - Sapient
http://woofertime.com/
Woofer = Twitter * 10;
======
nuweborder
10 times BIGGER Tweets than Twitter. But a 1400 character limit? Maybe they
should change this to a maximum. It sounds good. But actually it doesn't help
us any. First we couldn't type more than 140 characters. Now we cant type less
than 1400. So basically you are still screwed if you want to type 141-1399
characters. Big gap=even bigger opportunity. We have the microblog, now the
macro blog. We need the "mid-croblog".

------
iterationx
I think twitter is fine. I'm reminded of Spolsky's comment about how the
Spanish Steps is an example where the environment drives behavior. Twitter's
short posts create an environment that drives behavior, short and to the
point. If someone is going to blog about their cats, I want them to be
restricted to 140 characters.

